# Nomad for Android in 2013?



## dsexton (May 2, 2007)

Does anyone want to wager whether or not we will get the Nomad Android app in 2013? I can't believe it STILL says "Coming Soon" on the web site. It has said that for over a year now. Is no one at DirecTV embarassed by that? I wrote a letter to DTV last spring. They actually called me to apologize for not being able to release the Nomad app. Come on DTV, release it already!


----------



## jmf243 (Sep 7, 2004)

Or what about a native iPad app? Or fixing the problem where random recordings that have been prepared vanish from the Nomad for no apparent reason. There has been no significant development on Nomad since it was released as far as I can tell, with "Coming Soon" still listed comically on its web page. I bought my Nomad on the promise of native iPad support and I am still waiting.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dsexton said:


> Does anyone want to wager whether or not we will get the Nomad Android app in 2013? I can't believe it STILL says "Coming Soon" on the web site. It has said that for over a year now. Is no one at DirecTV embarassed by that? I wrote a letter to DTV last spring. They actually called me to apologize for not being able to release the Nomad app. Come on DTV, release it already!


Oh...it's been a long time coming hasn't it...


----------



## Aztec Pilot (Oct 11, 2007)

A long time indeed. It does not seem that there has been any attention paid to Nomad. This has been one of my favorite features, but now with two Nexus tablets from Santa, my box is becoming worthless.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Aztec Pilot said:


> A long time indeed. It does not seem that there has been any attention paid to Nomad. This has been one of my favorite features, but now with two Nexus tablets from Santa, my box is becoming worthless.


Yeah - the "Android coming soon" info has been on the DirecTV site now for a year with no client release. Perhaps we'll learn more *soon*.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

First off, Android not having an app at all is the biggest joke of all. Way worse than any iOS complaint. Saying that, the iOS treatment is a joke. No native iPad app and still no update for the iPhone 5. 

DirecTV needs to either just cancel Nomad all together or spend some money ASAP and get the apps for iOS and Android out there and up-to-date.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hoofer said:


> First off, Android not having an app at all is the biggest joke of all. Way worse than any iOS complaint. Saying that, the iOS treatment is a joke. No native iPad app and still no update for the iPhone 5.
> 
> DirecTV needs to either just cancel Nomad all together or spend some money ASAP and get the apps for iOS and Android out there and up-to-date.


There is likely a lot more going on with nomad than posted in this thread.

No doubt it has not launched as fast or effectively as it should - I suspect almost anyone would agree with that. As a nomad user - I actually think it has the potential to be a key differentiator service over other competitors....but there's work to be done to get it solid.

Perhaps more information would help clarify some things. I have heard that there is some effort to acquire more information...so maybe that will surface in the near term.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't expect any new information. I come back to this forum like once a month to see if there is any news on the Nomad. Just look at the stickie thread for it. Talking about Spring 2012 update. It has been almost a year since there was anything new about the Nomad.

I agree the Nomad could be great, but DirecTV obviously doesn't care about it. I'm not even sure why they even released it. It seems like they gave up on it when they released it.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

I have no inside knowledge here but keep in mind sometimes when something big comes out that changes media consumption the content creators wet the bed and call the lawyers in to renegotiate. Perhaps a licensing issue came about that has stalled any further public motion while development still goes on behind the scenes. One can hope.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

I basically gave up on this and have been trying to find other alternatives (I was looking at Vulkano for a bit, but I don't know). I check here once in a while to see if there is any discussion on this matter, and found this thread.

Disgusted with DirecTV over this whole thing, and even more aggravated that there are no good alternatives that I can find.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've heard those same sentiments before, Milkman, and although it saddens me to hear them, they're understood. All I can say is hope springs eternal and maybe we'll see some really good news in the coming months.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I've heard those same sentiments before, Milkman, and although it saddens me to hear them, they're understood. *All I can say is hope springs eternal and maybe we'll see some really good news in the coming months.*


Only problem is you probably posted the bold part 12 months ago too. 

Unless by comings months you mean the coming 60 months.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hoffer said:


> Only problem is you probably posted the bold part 12 months ago too.
> 
> Unless by comings months you mean the coming 60 months.


I'm guessing things have dragged on longer than perhaps planned surrounding nomad. At least those signs appear to be out there. After all...the DirecTV site has listed the Android client as "coming soon" for a year now.

Every new year tends to bring new information...so we'll see.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> although it saddens me to hear them, they're understood.


It saddens me to say them, especially with the money that I pay on a monthly basis to DirecTV. Here I am TRYING to buy equipment, and there is no development on the platform.


----------



## billcoff (Jul 26, 2007)

Last summer I reported that I wan't getting Nomad video on my Mac Mini. The issue was escalated and I was told DTV engineering was aware of the issue and a software update would be available soon. I was given specific dates in September, October, and November. After it didn't happen on the fifth date I was given, I was told they had a software date, but it didn't work when field tested. It was back to the drawing board with a possible fix in January, 2013. I have since been using a Vulkano Flow to record programs for viewing on my Mac Mini and for travel.

This issue did have a silver lining, as DTV gave me a fairly good deal on a Genie upgrade, so I probably won't be threatening to go elsewhere for the next two years.

All of this is documented on the Directv Technical Help Forum
http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=11101942


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I basically gave up on this and have been trying to find other alternatives (*I was looking at Vulkano for a bit, but I don't know*). I check here once in a while to see if there is any discussion on this matter, and found this thread.
> 
> Disgusted with DirecTV over this whole thing, and even more aggravated that there are no good alternatives that I can find.


I didn't get the Nomad because of this and some other restrictions. I went with Vulkano and I love it. Glad I got it and didn't wait for the Nomad disaster to finally get released/fixed. Only downside is the reviewed shouldn't be used when recording to Vulkano.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

DirecTV doesn't even list the Android platform as "Coming Soon" any longer.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Milkman said:


> DirecTV doesn't even list the Android platform as "Coming Soon" any longer.


Maybe that is because they are going to Release it any day now so maybe that is a Good Sign!!! :hurah:


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Richierich said:


> Maybe that is because they are going to Release it any day now so maybe that is a Good Sign!!! :hurah:


You are funny. 

The listed platforms are there, but no Android.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Milkman said:


> You are funny.
> 
> The listed platforms are there, but no Android.


I think you will see it very soon and then you will not have to worry anymore as you can Enjoy as I too have waited quite some time for this Android to come out.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Milkman said:


> You are funny.
> 
> The listed platforms are there, but no Android.


Those things have been known to change quickly. It's happened before.

To answer the original post....yes to 2013....and likely *soon*.


----------



## jimmy_27320 (Aug 18, 2007)

Are we there yet? I am waiting to purchase the nomad.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I got a fortune cookie yesterday that said "Expect good things this month that you have been awaiting for some time".

So obviously it's coming.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I got a fortune cookie yesterday that said "Expect good things this month that you have been awaiting for some time".
> 
> So obviously it's coming.


So yeah - make sure you NEVER look at fortune cookies again.

The wait goes on and on and on and on and.............


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The one right before that had a fortune telling me I'd win the lottery...that didn't turn out either.


haha.

The "coming soon" being removed looks like it is more and more telling. We get never get any official communications about upcoming stuff from DirecTV, and the fact that they removed it tells a story to me.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

All I can say is "something" is happening at the end of next month….


----------



## jimmy_27320 (Aug 18, 2007)

peds48 said:


> All I can say is "something" is happening at the end of next month&#8230;.


Can you give a little more information?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think it will be soon... But...


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

As of right now, DTV is only focusing on the iOS market. And only on non jailbroken devices because their agreement with Apple was to not allow jailbroken devices work with the DirecTV apps to help deter people from jailbreaking their Apple devices. Pretty lame....


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Volatility said:


> As of right now, DTV is only focusing on the iOS market. And only on non jailbroken devices because their agreement with Apple was to not allow jailbroken devices work with the DirecTV apps to help deter people from jailbreaking their Apple devices. Pretty lame....


Actually I would think that the agreement would be between DirecTV and the channel providers that makes them only support non-jailbroken devices, not Apple. The channel providers want to protect their programming, and they feel that jail broken devices might make it easier to get pirated versions of the shows out there.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Beerstalker said:


> The channel providers want to protect their programming, and they feel that jail broken devices might make it easier to get pirated versions of the shows out there.


Is there any evidence at all that jailbreaking supports piracy of protected content?

I suspect it has more to do with Apple holding the keys to the app store and demanding that listed products aren't jailbreak friendly.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Is there any evidence, heck if I know, but since when has that kept the MPAA from being crazy about DMA etc and protecting their content.

That said it wouldn't suprise me if there were apps out there for jailbroken phones that capture the video and audio streaming to them. Just like video capture apps on a computer (which DirecTV looks for and disables Nomad and DirecTV2PC if it finds them). Do you think they do that because Microsoft is super protective of all the apps that run in Windows, or is it more likely that it is the channel providers/studios pushing for it just like they push for copy protection, Macrovision, Java, Cinavia etc. on VHS, DVDs and Blu-Rays.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> Is there any evidence at all that jailbreaking supports piracy of protected content?


There might be no evidence but once an iPhone is JB'd, anything is up for grabs&#8230;


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Theorizing that it could happen may be fun, but why get the content people wound up if it turns out that it isn't really possible?


----------



## xandor (Nov 18, 2005)

Same boat here - waiting for Nomad to support Android before buying.

I'm pretty patient -- I'm still working with 2 HR20's, even though I'd like to be using HR24's (but that's another discussion).


----------



## ikoniq (Sep 8, 2012)

With the transition from Nomad to GenieGO marketing strategies, I've been told that Android support is in the pipeline. That being said, dates were not specified, and I have a strong feeling that Android support is being built in Valve time.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Yawn yawn. Same ole story. 

I don't mean any offense but this doesn't tell anyone anything. Android has been in the "pipeline" for quite some time and still no official word, and no official progress. People like me are tired of waiting, especially when Android market share is greater than Apple, and has been for quite some time. This is where you will undoubtedly tell me that Apple is easier to code for since Apple has a single platform, etc., etc. While that is certainly true, I have seen no efforts to code for ANY of the Android platforms, even the platform with the greatest share.

Anyway, I am tired of the silence, I am tired of the delays, and I don't think I am out of line for having these feelings. We have waited long enough, and the stock price over the last year clearly shows that DirecTV is making money, it isn't like they are barely getting by. My bill shows the same (yes, I know that all of that doesn't go to DirecTV, but you get my drift).

Again I apologize if I sound snippy or rude. That isn't my intent.


----------



## ikoniq (Sep 8, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Yawn yawn. Same ole story.
> 
> I don't mean any offense but this doesn't tell anyone anything. Android has been in the "pipeline" for quite some time and still no official word, and no official progress. People like me are tired of waiting, especially when Android market share is greater than Apple, and has been for quite some time. This is where you will undoubtedly tell me that Apple is easier to code for since Apple has a single platform, etc., etc. While that is certainly true, I have seen no efforts to code for ANY of the Android platforms, even the platform with the greatest share.
> 
> ...


Again, Valve Time. Maybe it'll come around sometime around the release of Half-Life 3.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Sigh


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Milkman said:


> especially when Android market share is greater than Apple, and has been for quite some time.


We can debate this all day long&#8230;


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

peds48 said:


> When can debate this all day long&#8230;


I certainly don't want to do that.

Let's just say they are the same for the sake of argument. Let's just say that Android is 5 points lower than Apple. It still doesn't dismiss my argument. There is a lot of people that use Android - bottom line, the amount of time that has passed is inexcusable.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I certainly don't want to do that.
> 
> Let's just say they are the same for the sake of argument. Let's just say that Android is 5 points lower than Apple. It still doesn't dismiss my argument. There is a lot of people that use Android - bottom line, the amount of time that has passed is inexcusable.


Now we are on the same page :righton:


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Now we are on the same page :righton:


It really doesn't matter. For fanbois on both sides to argue who has greater market share dilutes the intent of the original argument, and I wish it was never brought up.

When fighting about market share, people from both sides make the second place holder look like they are the Symbian OS or something. Whatever report you want to look it they basically say the same thing, and it is that they are close, and now I am very sorry that I added it as part of my argument.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Market Penetration, Android fragmentation and ease of programming all come into factors when deciding who to program for. A big plus is that iOS users spend more money that Android


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

There are some significant differences between writing apps for iOS and for Android. In some cases, Android is easier because there are more 3rd party tools. But for an app that is going to have to scale and display streaming video, and provide DRM that satisfies the content owners, Android presents a number of challenges. The broad array of different displays, different processor architectures, and the rapid evolution of the OS itself all make such an application challenging on Android. There are many Android apps, for example, that don't work correctly on Ice Cream Sandwich. Personally, I believe we would have seen an Android Nomad client by now were it not for ICS and the many changes implemented in that release.

All that being said, count me in as someone that would love to see a Nomad client for my Droid DNA (which has a 1280x1920 display and runs ICS).


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Market Penetration, Android fragmentation and ease of programming all come into factors when deciding who to program for. A big plus is that iOS users spend more money that Android


Yes. Let's talk about this:

Market Penetration - Right there with Apple.
Fragmentation - Obviously this is the biggest problem - Android has much more fragmentation
Ease of programming - I would say - very similar to iPhone.
Money spending - Mac users spend more money than PC users. Historically iOS users buy more apps than Android users. Why? Is it because there are more free Android Apps? Is it a user base thing (most people I know that have iPhones are kids and they buy lots of games) iIs it because people that have iOS devices truly just spend more money (adults)? I don't know, but I think this is a hard argument to stand on.
*BOTTOM LINE????*

Your points are good ones and would probably explain why an iPhone app was made first... *BUT PLEASE REMEMBER - THE IPHONE APP HAS BEEN OUT FOR QUITE SOME TIME!!!!* I am not arguing that Android should have been made first, I am arguing that it should NOT have taken this long to get similar functionality to the Android platform. Again, we aren't talking about Symbian OS.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Didn't I say we can debate this all day long….. !rolling

They "money argument" was that (maybe?) since iOS users tend to spend more money, perhaps DirecTV thinks that having an iOS app might lead to more revenue from "pay movies" :computer:


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Didn't I say we can debate this all day long&#8230;.. !rolling
> 
> They "money argument" was that (maybe?) since iOS users tend to spend more money, perhaps DirecTV thinks that having an iOS app might lead to more revenue from "pay movies" :computer:


Maybe, but I again refresh my point:



Milkman said:


> *BUT PLEASE REMEMBER - THE IPHONE APP HAS BEEN OUT FOR QUITE SOME TIME!!!!* I am not arguing that Android should have been made first, I am arguing that it should NOT have taken this long to get similar functionality to the Android platform. Again, we aren't talking about Symbian OS.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Agreed that an Android app for Nomad has been needed for quite some time.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

So Peds...



peds48 said:


> All I can say is "something" is happening at the end of next month&#8230;.


While it isn't quite the end of the month yet, we are about a week out. When you said "something" is happening, did you mean that the market would be closing above 15k for the first time??? :/

Is your ETA for "something" still correct, or does it need to be revised??


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Milkman said:


> So Peds...
> 
> While it isn't quite the end of the month yet, we are about a week out. When you said "something" is happening, did you mean that the market would be closing above 15k for the first time??? :/
> 
> Is your ETA for "something" still correct, or does it need to be revised??


According to my calendar we are about 3 weeks from the end of May. Not sure what calendar you have that has it only one week away, if my calendar is wrong then I'm in a lot of trouble since my little girl is due May 20th, and I thought I still had almost 2 weeks till then  :lol:


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> According to my calendar we are about 3 weeks from the end of May. Not sure what calendar you have that has it only one week away, if my calendar is wrong then I'm in a lot of trouble since my little girl is due May 20th, and I thought I still had almost 2 weeks till then  :lol:


lol yeah I screwed that up... Oh well... Been a long week already 

I am not confident anyway. At this point the whole thing is just a source of sour amusement.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Milkman said:


> So Peds...
> 
> While it isn't quite the end of the month yet, we are about a week out. When you said "something" is happening, did you mean that the market would be closing above 15k for the first time??? :/
> 
> Is your ETA for "something" still correct, or does it need to be revised??


It should be right on track. but is not under my control if "something" does not happen&#8230;vague enough?&#8230;. !rolling


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

peds48 said:


> It should be right on track. but is not under my control if "something" does not happen&#8230;vague enough?&#8230;. !rolling


Oh, I was sure you were just the messenger. No biggie.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

My guess: DirecTV will officially announce the re-branding of the nomad to GenieGo. Very shortly thereafter (or even at the same time) they will announce an Android compatible app. Then, this summer the DirecTV app for iPad will be updated and will integrate the GenieGo app into it. 

Only God and a few people at DirecTV knows when they will release a similar DirecTV app for Android tablets with similar integration.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

mrdobolina said:


> My guess: DirecTV will officially announce the re-branding of the nomad to GenieGo. Very shortly thereafter (or even at the same time) they will announce an Android compatible app. Then, this summer the DirecTV app for iPad will be updated and will integrate the GenieGo app into it.
> 
> Only God and a few people at DirecTV knows when they will release a similar DirecTV app for Android tablets with similar integration.


At this point, I don't really think that even god knows.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mrdobolina said:


> My guess: DirecTV will officially announce the re-branding of the nomad to GenieGo. Very shortly thereafter (or even at the same time) they will announce an Android compatible app. Then, this summer the DirecTV app for iPad will be updated and will integrate the GenieGo app into it.
> 
> Only God and a few people at DirecTV knows when they will release a similar DirecTV app for Android tablets with similar integration.


Hmm, you are on the right path&#8230;..


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock 

:/


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

is coming very soon, more like around the corner.... :righton:


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

peds48 said:


> is coming very soon, more like around the corner.... :righton:


So...September? :grin:


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

mrdobolina said:


> So...September? :grin:


That is awfully optimistic. lol


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Well what do you know.... 

http://www.directv.com/technology/geniego?lpos=Header:3


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Well what do you know....
> 
> http://www.directv.com/technology/geniego?lpos=Header:3


And only *2.3.4* (or greater) required for the majority of supported devices, so that covers a pretty big % of what's out there. :up:


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Just tried it on my Razr Maxx and it worked well.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Steve said:


> And only *2.3.4* (or greater) required for the majority of supported devices, so that covers a pretty big % of what's out there. :up:


Yeah that surprised me too. I was rather shocked by that.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow!! I was actually expecting it really soon (I was just kidding about the Sept. comment) but to find out it was available today just made my day!

Does anyone know if this can be side loaded onto a Kindle Fire (original/first version they came out with)??


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Try now:

Google Play GenieGo Download

Edit: Oh hah beat me to it while replying!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

JBv said:


> Try now:
> 
> Google Play GenieGo Download
> 
> Edit: Oh hah beat me to it while replying!


The site not only shows 0 downloads so far...but 2 different compatible Android devices on their list can't download it - they show up as "incompatible"...

Hmmm....


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

side loaded this onto my transformer prime and it works great.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Downloaded from Play store to Galaxy S3 with no problem.


----------



## Strayshot (Apr 25, 2012)

Has anyone tried this on a rooted device?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I did say it was around the corner.... just could not give an exact day, cause you know that DirecTV could of have missed the release day :righton:


----------



## neysalmd (Jan 31, 2013)

Son of a...
I've been anxiously waiting for the app to come out and it's not compatible with my phone! 
2 more months till I get my S4...


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Now let's talk tweaks needed! :rolling: !rolling

I wish I could assign the storage location for the files. I would prefer to store the geniego files on my external/added sdcard rather than the usb/main storage of my GSIII. That main storage is only 16gb and fills up fast!


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

mrdobolina said:


> Now let's talk tweaks needed! :rolling: !rolling
> 
> I wish I could assign the storage location for the files. I would prefer to store the geniego files on my external/added sdcard rather than the usb/main storage of my GSIII. That main storage is only 16gb and fills up fast!


YES - I was MAJORLY disappointed about this too. I have 16 gig internal memory and a 64 gig card.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Yep, not being able to store shows on the SD card is a major deficiency. Otherwise the app is working well for me.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

I would just have my pictures/videos store onto my SD card, but when I did that with my GSII, the card went bad (quickly) and I lost a bunch of pictures & videos I had taken of my then 1 year old. That was even with regular downloading/backups. 

Now that I have a 32gb card for my GSIII, I just keep stuff like music files and other stuff I know that I have backed up either in the cloud, on my desktop or laptop, or both.


----------

